# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  DSL-AC88U

## George P

Κανένα νέο για το νέο DSL-AC88U ;




Tech in Style

----------


## panos7

> Κανένα νέο για το νέο DSL-AC88U ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech in Style


μολις το ειδα στη σελιδα της asus

https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC88U/

Μπαμπη ξερεις ποτε ερχεται με το καλο;

----------


## babis3g

Γεια σας, βλεπω ηδη 1.000+ view το topic (για ενα ερωτημα που ξεικινησε το topic) προφανως να ειναι απο εξωτερικο ... Στο ερωτημα, πιστευω κατα Μαρτιο / Απριλιο (1-3 μηνες τπ πολυ) θα ειναι στα μαγαζια

Οπως καταλαβατε πριν απο εμενα  :Smile:  (νομιζω το γνωστοποιησαν λιγο γρηγορα αυτο το μοντελο) οτι η Asus εχει ανακοινωσει επισημα το καινουριο *dsl ac88u* ...
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DSL-AC88U/
Ειναι Annex A και αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω πληροφοριες αν θα θα βγει σε Annex B, αλλα σε Annex B ηδη υπαρχει το dsl ac87vg

Δυστυχως το μοντελο δεν εχει voip ενσωματωμενο, και απο τις πληροφοριες που εχω ειναι οτι δεν θα βγαλει καποιο μοντελο voip για τωρα ... καθως επισης, αν και ειναι ιδιο με το RT ac88u εχει μονο 4 lan θυρες
Προφανως αν το προτιμησετε, για να παρει το voip οτε, μονο εφοσον τροποποιησουμε το modem παροχου με τον γνωστο πλεον τροπο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...21#post5880121
αλλα θα εχουμε 2 συσκευες

Θα σας δωσω οτι πληφοριες ξερω, και αν ξεχασα κατι ρωτατε
Πληρη χαρακτηριστικα εδω
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...pecifications/
και να προσθεσω



> RAM 512 ddr3 !!!!!!
> 128 nand flash
> Chip ID: BCM63138B0,
> Processor ARM Cortex A9 Dual Core: 1000MHz !!!!! (dual core 1G)
> xDSL chipset: BCM63138
> wifi AC 3100 2,4 / 5G με 4 αποσπωμενες κεραιες
> Eπισης το wifi είναι  BCM4366E
> 4 giga lans (10/100/1000)
> χωριστη wan θυρα
> 2 usb (ενα 2:0 και αλλο ενα 3:0)


(πανω σε αυτο μπορει να ξανα κανω edit η καινουριο post αυριο για επισημα, επειδη οι πληροφοριες που εχω ειναι βαση του log απο terminal απο boot up)

Θα καταλαβατε οι πιο πολλοι, οτι ειναι broadcom based απο τα καλυτερα για γραμμες οτε και οχι μονο, γιατι πλεον τα broadcom ειναι γνωστα για την σταθεροτητα τους σχεδον με ολες τις γραμμες (ασχετα αν υπαρχει μια μικρη πτωση ταχυτητας σε μερικες λογω συμαβτοτητας) και τα εχουν παρα πολλοι παροχοι παγκοσμια καθως και σχεδον ολοι οι παροχοι εδω Ελλαδα διαθετουν modems broadcom based που τα δινουν στους πελατες τους

Παραθετω την πρωτη φωτο απο το dsl settings page να ενφανιζεται το g.fast και το 35b profile (ονειρο για Ελλαδα)
Οπως θα δειτε υπαρχει το γνωστο stability adjustment (snr tweak) αλλα ειναι μονο για adsl γραμμες ... Η asus εχει ζητησει επανειλημμενα απο την broadcom και vdsl snr adjustment αλλα Δεν το δινουν
Εδω να πω οτι το snr χαμηλωνει μεχρι 5db παροτι σε ανεβασμα του snr (για πιο σταθεροτητα) παει μεχρι και + 10 db ... δηλαδη αν ο παροχος εχει snr target στο profile 9, κατεβαινει μεχρι 4 db στη γραμμη


Τelnet Δεν υπαρχει, so no access ' καπουτ' ... αλλα η Asus εχει φροντισει να υπαρχει το γνωστο στα μοντελα τους, spectrum και τα σχετικα καπως αναλυτικα (σε σχεση με αλλα γνωστα broadcom modem) στατιστικα
Οι φωτο που θα δειτε ειναι απο ξεκλειδωτο λογισμικο που εχω που ηταν υπο παρακολουθηση ενος θεματος


Εδω με ανεβασμα το snr στο 11 (9 db απο τον παροχο οτε) γιατι η γραμμη μου εχει προβλημα, ειδικα τωρα τον χειμωνα


και εδω εχω κατεβασει το snr τερμα (adsl γραμμη) εχει φτασει στα 4 db (αλλα σιγουρα το profile που με εχουν ειναι μεχρι 16 γιατι εκενα μερικα ανοιγο/κλεισιματα και δεν ξεπερναει τα 16200 kbps ... και μου ελεγαν και σε εμενα οτι ειμαι μεχρι ελευθερο 24  :Laughing:  )


Στο ασυρματο δεν εχω κανει δοκιμες ακομα σε μεταφορες δεδομενων, αλλα το σημα φυσικα του ειναι αρκετα δυνατο, εχει μονο τα Ευρωπαικα προτυπα για τωρα, που ειναι λιγο πιο χαμηλο σημα απο το US & AU regions
Επισης usb δεν εχει δοκιμαστει απο εμενα, οπως θα ξερουν οι περισσοτεροι, δεν το χρησιμοποιω


Παραθετω 2 φωτογραφιες απο το ασυρματο για να παρετε μια ιδεα


Αργοτερα θα προστεθουν και ολα τα aiprotection, aiparental, adaptive qos κλπ
Στα μενου μεχρι τωρα λειπουν μερικες βασικες ρυθμισεις που ειναι στα asus πχ ενα βασικο ειναι το qos , επισης δεν αναφερουν τα στατιστικα το dslam chipset κλπ ... αλλα σιγουρα θα προστεθουν μεχρι να κυκλοφορησει και θα παρει αρκετες και καινουριες ρυθμισεις, μιας και ειναι απο τα top μοντελα τους που εχουν

βαζω και μερικες επιπλεον φωτογραφιες για τα κερασιακια στην τουρτα
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC88U/gallery/



Πλεονεντηματα δεν αναφερω (δηλαδη τι να πω??? φοβερο 4 κεραιες, απιαστο processor/ram κλπ) αλλα θα προσθεσω μειονεκτηματα

-Για εμας Ελλαδα που οι γραμμες αλλαζουν σε γρηγορο ρυθμο με voip ... δεν εχει, οποτε οσοι θελουν ολα σε μια συσκευη, πιστευω θα το σκεφτουν πολλοι να το παρουν, ειδικα τωρα που ο οτε δινει τα κωδικα και μποπουμε να εχουμε την δικη μας συσκευη voip ...  αλλα πιστευω θα ειναι πολυ πιο χαμηλου κοστους με καποιο voip ανταξιο χαρακτηριστικων ram/processor/ wifi ac κλπ ..  πχ μερικα fritzbox)
-Κλειδωμενο telnet ... το πλεονεκτημα για οσους θελουν ενα modem για να παιξουν με την γραμμη, ειναι η προσβαση σε ρυθμισεις ... δεν υπαρχει, παροτι η Asus εχει σχετικα καλα στατιστικα & snr tweak σε adsl, παλι λειπουν μερικες πληροφοριες γραμμης και ρυθμισεις που τις ειχαμε μεσω telnet
-Θα το πω γιατι η broadcom φαινεται δεν δειχνει ενδιαφερον ... αλλα ελπιζω να το κοιταξουν αργοτερα
Στη γραμμη μου παροτι ειμαι σε συμβατο broadcom dslam, μου κανει αποσυνδεσεις, παροτι που το snr target ειναι σταθερο, οταν ανεβαινουν τα λαθη αποτομα, ειναι θεμα χρονου ποτε θα γινει η αποσυνδεση, ακομα και αν ανεβασω το snr ... ανεβαζοντας το snr οι αποσυνδεσεις ειναι μια ανα 4 μερες αλλα προσωπικα δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γιατι τα asus mediatek κρατανε την γραμμη αψογη ακομα και αν τα λαθη ανεβαινουν αποτομα (που τοτε εμφανιζεται το προβλημα)
Φαινεται γραμμες με ηλεκτρικες παρεμβολες σαν τη δικη μου δεν κραταει σωστα, πιστευω τα τελευταια λογισμικα των broadcoms ανα διαφορων κατασκευαστων (zyxel / ΖΤΕ κλπ) δεν ειναι οπως πρεπει

----------


## panos7

λογικα θα κανει τα διπλασια χρηματα απο το ac68 αν λαβω υποψη οτι το rt-88 εχει γυρω στα 380...
για μενα (απο μια πρωτη ματια) αν εξαιρεσεις το δυνατο wifi δεν αξιζει να δωσει τοσα χρηματα καποιος (ιδιαιτερα για οικιακη χρηση)
περιμενα πως και πως να βγει αλλα με βλεπω να μενω στο dsl-n14u που πηρα (για modem μονο) και να προσθεσω ενα fritzbox 7490.

----------


## babis3g

> λογικα θα κανει τα διπλασια χρηματα απο το ac68 αν λαβω υποψη οτι το rt-88 εχει γυρω στα 380...
> για μενα (απο μια πρωτη ματια) αν εξαιρεσεις το δυνατο wifi δεν αξιζει να δωσει τοσα χρηματα καποιος (ιδιαιτερα για οικιακη χρηση)
> περιμενα πως και πως να βγει αλλα με βλεπω να μενω στο dsl-n14u που πηρα (για modem μονο) και να προσθεσω ενα fritzbox 7490.


δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την τιμη ... και το dsl ac87vg (annex B) στα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα (broadcom based, ram/processor, wifi ac) και με επιπλεον voip,  και ειναι μολις περιπου στα 200 ευρω, ενω το RT ac87 ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβο ... επισης αργοτερα μπορει να πεσει η αρχικη τιμη του (οπως εγινε και με το dsl ac68u στην αρχη ηταν 210+ τωρα γυρω στα 170-180) και πολυ πιθανον να βγει σε προσφορα ανα διαστηματα ... αλλα ξανα λεω, δεν ξερω τι μπορει να παιχτει, οταν πρωτο βγει στα μαγαζια (εστω και σε εξωτερικο) θα παρουμε μια ιδεα απο τιμη
Το netgear D7000 ειναι γυρω στην 200αρα που ειναι σχεδον παρομοιο & broadcom και αυτο, φανταζομαι εκει να παιξει και το Asus
Εχω την πληροφορια πως σχεδιαζουν και για αλλο ενα broadcom με πιο χαμηλα χαρακτηριστικα, αρα πιο φτηνο, αλλα 'ζησε μαη μου' που λεει και η παροιμια

----------


## jmakro

Αναμονη λοιπον για καποιο καλο με voip!!!

----------


## babis3g

> Αναμονη λοιπον για καποιο καλο με voip!!!


εννοεις απο αλλον κατασκευαστη  :Sad:  γιατι η Asus δεν εχει σκοπο, να βγαλει καποιο αλλο με voip τουλαχιστον τα σχεδια τους για τωρα ... (μονο το ac87vg αλλα ειναι annex B)

και να προσθεσω (απο αλλο ερωτημα, σε αλλο topic) οτι ειπαν θα βγει και σε annex B εκδοση, αλλα πιο αργοτερα, πρωτα το annex A

----------


## jmakro

Οσοι ομως εχουν vdsl χωρις voip  δε τους ενοχλει το annex a η b σωστα?

----------


## babis3g

> Οσοι ομως εχουν vdsl χωρις voip  δε τους ενοχλει το annex a η b σωστα?


σωστα ... το annex δεν παιζει ρολο σε vdsl (με voip το vdsl η χωρις, αρα αν εχει και voip to vdsl θα παιξει και το vdsl voip εφοσον ειναι οι σωστες συνδεσεις και το modem δεν εχει bug στη voip ρυθμιση) .. μπορουμε να παρουμε annex A / B και να το βαλουμε σε οποια vdsl γραμμη, λογικα θα παιξει, απλως αν υπαρχει adsl fallback στη καμπινα / ή γυρισουμε την γραμμη ξανα σε adsl δεν θα παιξει, αν το modem δεν εχει το σωστο annex, αλλα μονο σε adsl

- - - Updated - - -

Η broadcom απο σημερα (τουλαχιστον εγω τωρα πηρα αλλο λογισμικο) εχει αναβαθμισει δοκιμαστικα τα dsl drivers της σε *A2pvfbH043f.d26o* (με αυτο και το προηγουμενο A2pvfbH043e.d26n υπαρχει υποστηριξη σε g.fast / 35b) που ειναι και τα οτι τελευταια dsl drivers εχει ... δοκιμη λοιπον  :Razz: 
Με αλλα λογια oi πληροφοριες που εχω τα broadcom based εχουν υποστηριξη σε g.fast & 35b απο τα drivers A2pvfbH043e.d26n και μετα ... αν δειτε τετοια drivers και στα speedport οτε 'η γενικα σε αλλα broadcom modems απο διαφορους κατασκευαστες ... ειναι μελλοντικα ετοιμα για g.fast / 35b

----------


## Dimitris19

Εγώ παρέλαβα σήμερα  το RT-AC88U προς αντικατάσταση του RT-N66U 



Απλά θηρίο 
Τί το θέλετε με το modem μαζί? Με το router του OTE και το PPPoE passthrough που έχει δουλεύει άψογα το voip.
Και έχει και καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά το RT απο το DSL + custom firmwares(Asuswrt-Merlin κλπ)

----------


## babis3g

Mεγεια ... ναι ειναι ωραιο και αυτο και με 8 lan θυρες ...
μερικοι θελουν ολα σε μια συσκευη (ασχετα αν το συγκεκριμενο δεν εχει voip) αλλοι δεν θελουν πολλα καλωδια και πολυπριζα, για λιγοτερο χωρο, αλλοι για οικονομια δεη με μια πιο λιγοτερη συσκευη, αλλοι θελουν το snr tweak (στο σyγκεκριμενο μονο σε adsl) αλλοι δεν εχουν τοσες γνωσεις και θελουν κατι που να ειναι σε μια συσκευη σεταρισμα πιο ευκολα ψυχολογικα  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris19

Ευχαριστώ!  :Razz: 
Καλά ναι, απο αυτή την άποψη μία συσκευή είναι πιο βολική
Ωστόσο είμαι φαν του Merlin και προτιμώ το δικό του λογισμικό 
Να σε ρωτήσω, η θερμοκρασία του επεξεργαστή σου φαίνεται φυσιολογική?

Στο DSL τί θερμοκρασία έχεις?

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω με τις θερμοκρασιες, στο dsl λοιπουν πολλες ρυθμισεις ακομα, δεν υπαρχει με την θερμοκρασια ... αν δεις στο πρωτο post που εχω φωτο με το network map, στα δεξια ακομα λοιπουν πολλες (ουτε qos ακομα) και μαλλον θα τις βαλουν σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο, δεν ξερω ακομα μεχρι να βγει στην αγορα τι θα εχουν προσθεσει

----------


## Dimitris19

Ναι το είδα οτι λείπουν αρκετές ρυθμίσεις
Μου φαίνεται κάπως υψηλή για χειμώνα η θερμοκρασία πάντως 
Το καλοκαίρι που θα χει κανα 25αρι στο δωμάτιο πόσο θα φτάσει

----------


## babis3g

Oπως ερχονται οι πληροφοριες και απο αλλα forums / πηγες (απο ερωτηματα) αυτα τα broadcom εχουν μεγαλο ενδιαφερον
-H Θερμοκρασια πολυ πιθανον να μπει, αν περασουν τα codes απο το rt88
-Σε ερωτημα χρηστη απο Αυστραλιακο forum θα υποστηριζει lan bonding οπως το rt ac88
(συγκόλληση / συνδυασμό των διεπαφών δικτύου σε ένα υπολογιστή για εφεδρεία ή / και αυξημένη απόδοση)
-Game Booster δεν υποστηριζεται στο dsl μοντελο

Επισης εκανα λαθος στο 3ο post με τα χαρκτηριστικα, ειχα πει το *ασυρματο* φαινεται σαν Arcadyan, αλλα ειναι *BCM4366* (ευχαριστω τον MOD για την αλλαγη) ειχα πει μπορει να επανελθω για τα χαρακτηριστικα)

Πρωτα θα κυκλοφορησει στην Αγγλια και μετα EU

- - - Updated - - -




> λογικα θα κανει τα διπλασια χρηματα απο το ac68 αν λαβω υποψη οτι το rt-88 εχει γυρω στα 380...
> για μενα (απο μια πρωτη ματια) αν εξαιρεσεις το δυνατο wifi δεν αξιζει να δωσει τοσα χρηματα καποιος (ιδιαιτερα για οικιακη χρηση)
> περιμενα πως και πως να βγει αλλα με βλεπω να μενω στο dsl-n14u που πηρα (για modem μονο) και να προσθεσω ενα fritzbox 7490.





> δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την τιμη ... και το dsl ac87vg (annex B) στα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα (broadcom based, ram/processor, wifi ac) και με επιπλεον voip,  και ειναι μολις περιπου στα 200 ευρω, ενω το RT ac87 ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβο ... επισης αργοτερα μπορει να πεσει η αρχικη τιμη του (οπως εγινε και με το dsl ac68u στην αρχη ηταν 210+ τωρα γυρω στα 170-180) και πολυ πιθανον να βγει σε προσφορα ανα διαστηματα ... αλλα ξανα λεω, δεν ξερω τι μπορει να παιχτει, οταν πρωτο βγει στα μαγαζια (εστω και σε εξωτερικο) θα παρουμε μια ιδεα απο τιμη
> Το netgear D7000 ειναι γυρω στην 200αρα που ειναι σχεδον παρομοιο & broadcom και αυτο, φανταζομαι εκει να παιξει και το Asus
> Εχω την πληροφορια πως σχεδιαζουν και για αλλο ενα broadcom με πιο χαμηλα χαρακτηριστικα, αρα πιο φτηνο, αλλα 'ζησε μαη μου' που λεει και η παροιμια


Τελικα μπορει να εχεις δικιο για την τιμη
συνειδητοποιώ οτι πολυ λιγα εχουν g.fast / 35b
σε πολυ γνωστα και ακριβα δεν εχουν τετοια profiles
εδω το ακριβο d7800
https://community.netgear.com/t5/DSL...1130658#M12391
εδω ακομα τσεκαρουν αν γινεται
https://community.netgear.com/t5/DSL...e-view=desktop

Οποτε παμε για ενα modem με χαρκτηριστικα που λιγα εχουν σε dsl δυνατοτηες (εκτος τον δυνατο επεξεργαστη) ... συμφωνω ναι για Ελλαδα ειναι περιτο για τον απλο χρηστη γιατι οπως ειπα για εμας g.fat / 35b ακομα ειναι ονειρο (εδω το απλο vectoring και ακομα δεν εχει αρχισει) ... οχι ομως εξωτερικο, που υπαρχουν τετοιες συνδεσεις, και υπαρχουν ταχυτητες μεχρι 1000 mbps ... ναι απλοι οικιακοι χρηστες θα τα προτιμησουν εκει ... μπορει οντως να ειναι ακριβα ... αλλα θα δουμε για την τιμη συντομα οταν θα πρωτο βγει Αγγλια

----------


## gnick

Πωλείται το παρόν ρούτερ (ASUS DSL-AC88U Annex A).

Σε άριστη κατάσταση δουλεύει άψογα εκτός από ένα μικρό "glitch" στην πάντα των 2.4GHz μετά από reboot που διορθώνεται από τις ρυθμίσεις.
Ο λόγος που το δίνω είναι ότι είμαι σε DSLAM Globespan και το Broadcom δεν συγχρονίζει όσο ψηλά θα ήθελα. Θέλω να το αντικαταστήσω με MediaTEK (DSL-AC68U) ή Lantiq (Fritzbox 7590/7530).

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας μου στείλει μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

